
I Started a Remote Community - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/founder/remote-community
======
tokzco
really good job and congrats have a grammar guru go over your site to touch up
on the English and i'd maybe not tell everyone your numbers for 'income' so
much, talk about you and your journey to get where you are at today, nothing
wrong stating income for shareholders etc but you are not on the stock market
and you don't need to 'sell your success' nobody cares how much money you make
or don't make, especially if they don't have a clue as to who you are and the
why of it. my two cents ;)

